# John Deere TRS27 auger housing



## GreenmanCT (Nov 18, 2008)

I need to find a replacment front end for my TRS27. Does anyone know what other makes of snowblowers were identical to this? or anyone parting out one of these?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Don't know how you made out, but try here if you haven't lucked out. Someone might have an answer:

http://www.deeretalk.com



GreenmanCT;1219761 said:


> I need to find a replacment front end for my TRS27. Does anyone know what other makes of snowblowers were identical to this? or anyone parting out one of these?


----------

